# Traded In The 26Rs . . .



## matty1

Well, finally did it, I traded in the '05 Outback 26RS. No real issues in 10+years except for the fridge board under warranty. She was still as clean and sparkly as the day we brought her home...this one was well built. Funny story, the day we picked up the 26RS, half way home the door popped open...nothing has ever opened since...until the day we were trading her in ...the emergency exit pops open...like she waved HELLO and GOODBYE.

Now now have a 2015 Keystone Laredo 303TG... I think the 26RS could fit inside her! Itching to start the mods to make her our own...kids love having the bigger bunkhouse. Happy camping to everyone...season is starting here in Upstate NY!!!

Likes so far: 
- outside kitchen
- dual slides
- large passthrough, good storage
- large inside sink
- lots of storage in master bedroom
- slam latches
Dislikes:
- the cabinets in the outside kitchen are too tall...not enough space under them on the counter for anything like coffee pot etc..
- very little bathroom storage, we were looking at the Northtrail BUDS that doesn't have the second door and boy, that bathroom had a ton of cabinets
- no light switch when you come in the door, all the switches are hidden inside the upper entertainment system cabinet
- the dinette table is TERRIBLE, not steady at all...like it is the wrong one but the factory rep insists it is the right one for this trailer.
- should have had a pocket door in the bunkhouse, have to have the door closed to bring the slide in or it will crunch


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Funny story about the doors...









Congrats on the new trailer, but remember, "Once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker".


----------

